# SS 22.11.14 - Myaskovsky #6



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881 - 1950)*

Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 23

1. Poco largamente
2. Presto tenebroso
3. Andante appassionato
4. Allegro vivace - Piu sostenuto - Andante molto espressivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

I've only heard this work once before. I remember finding it "ok" but not something that really "grabbed me" so to speak, so it will be nice to give it another spin and see if my view has changed.

I only have one recording so I'll be going with this one:

View attachment 56537


Robert Stankovsky/Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Slovak National Opera Choir


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll be listening to Kirill Kondrashin with the Academic Symphony Orchestra of Moscow State Philharmonics and the State Academic Russian Choir. This was a recent purchase--I'm still getting to know this mammoth symphony. The perfect thing for a Saturday.


----------



## ptr

I've got Järvi and Svetlanov, will have to deliberate on which to listen to! 

/ptr


----------



## Rhythm

My listening this morning of Alexis Weissenberg's recital in Salzburg (1972) was interrupted for a preview of the Myaskovsky conducted by Vladimir Jurowski, London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra (on youtube).

I love this one, and his symphonies are wish listed.


----------



## Orfeo

ptr said:


> I've got Järvi and Svetlanov, will have to deliberate on which to listen to!
> 
> /ptr


Listen to them both.


----------



## JACE

I don't own a recording of this symphony, but I have heard Kondrashin's version.

To mix things up a bit, I'm going to try out Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker via Spotify:


----------



## brotagonist

I have been interested in this composer for some time, but have little exposure, so this is a welcome treat. I will listen to 2 versions, both on YT:

Svetlanov/RFA SO
Jurowski/LPO


----------



## Mahlerian

Jarvi here. I think I heard this one on a Boston Symphony program not too long ago...or maybe that was a different symphony by him.


----------



## D Smith

Jarvi for me as well. I've never heard this work before and probably never would have if it weren't for Saturday Symphony!


----------



## Haydn man

D Smith said:


> Jarvi for me as well. I've never heard this work before and probably never would have if it weren't for Saturday Symphony!


Ditto for me too


----------



## Vaneyes

Itsa "me, too" from my collection--Gothenburg SO & Chorus/Jarvi (rec.1998).:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Järvi for me too.


----------



## senza sordino

I found this on Spotify. I don't know this piece at all. I'm looking forward to hearing it.
View attachment 56607


----------



## Zarathustra

Svetlanov for me. Love it.


----------



## ptr

dholling said:


> Listen to them both.


Ok, thy wish is my command!

Just started with:









USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra u. Evgeni Svetlanov

and will continue with:









Göteborgs Symfoniker & Symfoniksa Kör u. Neeme Järvi

/ptr


----------



## Mika

Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker here also. Never heard this before this day. Not too light music, I would say


----------



## Bulldog

I've got Svetlanov, Jarvi and Liss/Warner Classics. Also have, cyberspace-wise, the Marco Polo.


----------



## starthrower

Never listened to any Myaskovsky. Will try some out on YouTube.

Going with the London Philharmonic conducted by Jurowski.


----------



## Rhombic

I have listened to Svetlanov's amazing rendition.
This is definitely one of the greatest Russian 20th century symphonies and probably one of the best in the world of this period. The clarinet solo in the third movement, as well as the main theme in the first movement... just magical.


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify,* going with this rendition: Leon Botstein conducting the American Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Autocrat

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 56538
> 
> 
> I'll be listening to Kirill Kondrashin with the Academic Symphony Orchestra of Moscow State Philharmonics and the State Academic Russian Choir. This was a recent purchase--I'm still getting to know this mammoth symphony. The perfect thing for a Saturday.


That's the one I'm listening to, via Spotify.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

First ever audition of a Myaskovsky work for me. I enjoyed this, even though the performance is described as 'routine' in various places on the interwebs. I thought there were echoes of Tchaikovsky, Bax, Debussy, R. Strauss and Bridge amongst others.

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No 6 in E flat minor, Op. 23 "Revolutionary"*
Robert Stankovsky, Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Slovak National Theatre Opera Chorus
[Marco Polo, rec. 1991]










And - an apology, I have mostly been listening to the Saturday Symphonies over the past few weeks, but have been a bit preoccupied with string quartet business, so haven't always posted here.


----------

